# H&R springs on 2012 Cruze RS help



## CWonderz (Jan 10, 2012)

I own a 2012 cruze RS and today i decided to install H&R springs. After installation, the rear sits nice, but the front sits high maybe even an inch higher than stock height. :icon_scratch: Some say give it time to settle, but I don't think waiting for it to settle is the solution. I will make sure to get up some pictures asap to better understand my issue. If anyone could help with any helpful input in the meantime that would be great! :not_worthy:


----------

